
Ask HN: Minimalistic YouTube Websites? - onalucreh
Hello, sometime ago I&#x27;ve seen here a youtube minimalistic website, but I don&#x27;t know what is the name of that website and now I&#x27;m looking for. Someone knows?
======
realpanzer
[https://invidio.us/](https://invidio.us/)
[https://toogl.es/](https://toogl.es/)
[http://www.viewpure.com/](http://www.viewpure.com/)

~~~
onalucreh
That's exactly what i'm looking for. Thank you!

~~~
realpanzer
You are welcome.

------
catacombs
youtube-dl => mpv.

No ads, and the files live on your machine.

